# What are currently your biggest fashion shopping weaknesses ?



## KL70 (Dec 6, 2008)

In either cash spending or credit card terms (or both), what are currently 
your biggest fashion shopping weaknesses and please say why, for anything listed.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Shoes...Why? Because I'm a Girl


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

clothes.  why? i always feel like i cant get enough of it ! and its really fun seeing my husbands face when he gets the bill LOL xD


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 7, 2008)

Knitted cardigans... lol cardigans of any sort, I love shopping for fall/winter clothes. For some reason I just like fall/winter clothes more then summer clothes.

Oh and bags! Can never have to many bags! O.O!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 7, 2008)

Clothes and shoes because I like to look nice and like having lots of choices.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 7, 2008)

My weakness... Deals... so hard for me to pass them up. Mostly in beauty products, and winter clothing for some reason. I like Calhoune love cardigans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh and MAC. 

why!? I wish I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 7, 2008)

Shoes & anything that has to do with beauty products & makeup.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 7, 2008)

Shoes - because no matter what I eat they always fit! LOL
Bags - again beause size is not an issue!
Perfume/Body Sprays - I like nice smelly things!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 7, 2008)

Oops double post! Can someone delete this please.

Thanks


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 7, 2008)

scarves ;____;

and cardis.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Shoes. Cos good shoes can make or break an outfit and I just love 'em! I've also been going a bit crazy with costume jewellery lately.

I've bought some fab bits as accessories again can make or break an outfit. You can dress up an ordinary outfit with some fab earrings and a bangle.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 7, 2008)

anything i can wear so its shoes clothes make up perfume whatever as long as it makes me look or feel good i'm buying it


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 7, 2008)

Definately shoes! I have to have something to work my clothes around


----------



## widdershins (Dec 7, 2008)

Cardigans and colored opaque tights.


----------



## Korms (Dec 9, 2008)

Any accessories, I don't think twice about splashing out on shoes or jewelery because I know that things like that will always (unless I become obese!) fit me!  Whereas with clothes, my weight fluctuates so much I always grow out (or shrink into!) stuff, so I don't buy clothing often.


----------



## joanbrent (Dec 10, 2008)

Like rosasola1 I too love deals... bargains and great sales basically because they make me feel like I’ve accomplished something of value and intelligence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The love of a sale often supercedes the actual love of shopping. I've opted for shopping newsletters so that don't miss out any deals and sales.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is scarfs, I have more scarfs that I do winter jumpers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a weakness for them.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 10, 2008)

Bags and Scarfs... Why... I just love to match them with my outfits


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2008)

Shoes!! I love shoes.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 10, 2008)

Lately, it's been jeans!


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 10, 2008)

Accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just cant stop myself from grabbing bracelets, necklaces and belts.
Shoes and MAC make-up are tied in 2nd place...


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 10, 2008)

Handbags and jewelry!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 10, 2008)

*-jackets:* i love having a wide variety, especially for different occasions
*-scarves:* theres no such thing as too many scarves...thick ones, thin ones, patterns, solids...hehe
*-shoes:* mostly heels though, once again i like to have a wide variety for different occasions


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

Currently?
None. Because I have no money.
And, subsequently, this thread depresses me. 

So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 10, 2008)

spanx: because I got really fat over the last month or so.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 10, 2008)

Lingerie. I have many pretty bras, panties, garters, stockings and corsets for every occassion, but never have anything to wear over them. Also, high heels.


----------



## NauteeJo (Dec 10, 2008)

bags, particularly guess ones just because i love them
lingerie - and it all has to be matching sets because no matter what your day is like or your hair for that matter, knowing you have hot underwear on always makes me feel sexy
mac eyeshadows - because i get bored with the colours i have sometimes lol oh and its an investment in my future!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 11, 2008)

tights.  I love tights and nylons the lace looking onces.. deep purple is my next conquest.. So different patterns different weights.. so many to choose from!  I wear skirts more than I wear pants.. even in this cold weather.
Comfortable pumps and boots.. low to mid heels.
oh yes.. and belts.. annnnnd purses.. the cross body ones.. (easy for taking the train)
Right now I want clothing without spending a lot of money - i am obsessed with H&m and Winners.. I can find various sizes and styles for decent prices.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

Leggings, cute panties and anything leopard print!


----------



## ko0ty (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely designer jeans. =(


----------



## mafalda (Dec 14, 2008)

corduroy skirts
black angora sweaters with deep v-necks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



patterned winter tights 

... and enough shoe polish to take care of all my bootsies in this d*** snow...


----------



## KelyJohnson (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine is lingerie and swim wear because i need them for swimming.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 28, 2008)

Shoes - wear some hot shoes with any outfit and you're set
Eyeshadow - b/c im an eye shadow whore

And if there's a big sale I cannot seem to stop myself from buying... By sales I mean 50% off or higher.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 28, 2008)

Shoes, because I love using them as an unexpected element in an outfit. Example, all black outfit with leopard-print heels, gray/cream outfit with red kitten heels, etc... 

Purses, because I have a penchant for them.

Sales, esp. at my fave stores (H&M, bebe, Express, Nine West) because I can't pass up a deal...of any kind!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

past: bags, jeans!!!!!!!!!!!!! and oh my gah shoes!!!..I use to be extremely crazy with it when I was a teen. Like it was sick!

now: ultra bright eyeshadows (I dont know why lol), flatboots, suspenders/ties, hue tights, cardigans.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 30, 2008)

My all-time weakness: designer handbags (LV especially)...because they stand the test of time. I know I am not buying 'junk' that will fall apart on me after a few uses.
I am also a sucker for any beauty-related item, especially if it is pink or gold (I like shiny things!)  My favorite brand at the moment for MU besides MAC is YSL because of the gorgeous gold packaging!!!


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine is shoes and bags definitely. WHY? i don't even know coz it's like an instinct


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bags, definitely


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 4, 2009)

bags! a great bag can upgrade any outfit!


----------



## jalisha (Jan 7, 2009)

cardigans and boots for now


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Purses, always purses


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 8, 2009)

Sunglasses and purses. I've been known to head out shopping for clothes, only to come back with 2 pairs of designer sunglasses and no new clothes. It's awful.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jan 8, 2009)

MAC obviously.  =)

Shoes - more specifically, ballet flats.  I'm afraid they will be out of style soon and I won't be able to find them anymore.  =P  I have pointy-toed houndstooth, grey wool, black satin with a gold buckle, zebra print, camo, 2 pairs of plain black with a bow... and plans to buy purple satin ones.  

Earrings!  I don't wear necklaces often, or bracelets (they get in the way of typing at work) but big chandelier earrings are a definite must-have for me.

And purses!  I get bored and switch them up quite often (large bags for work especially.)  My current favourite (and latest purchase) is a large, rectangular, dark teal snake skin with large gunmetal O-rings.  *heavenly sigh*

At least with funky shoes, earrings and bags, I can wear all black, or jeans, and it always looks different.


----------



## Iffath (Jan 8, 2009)

The boxing week deals, 
basic clothing staples such as black sweaters, 
black pants, 
cotton-polyester work blouses, 
and black ankle length leather boots with a 2 inch heel to wear with work wardrobe.


----------

